# beating a dead horse ?



## Fabricator (Apr 19, 2009)

i just searched. no exact answers (that i could find)

i want/need to use REW. for now, just for subs. perhaps full spectrum later.
i have a DELL c640 laptop, XP Pro. and a RS 33-2050 meter.
i am digging up the cables, i think i already have what i need.

i am asking about sound cards. needless to say, i am not made of money. and i am wondering if the
Behringer UCA202 is usable ? anything else ? 

thanx. and i hope i'm not a pain :doh:


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> i am wondering if the Behringer UCA202 is usable ?


Yep, others have used that card successfully.

Mostly any external soundcard with a line-in and line-out will work fine.

brucek


----------



## Fabricator (Apr 19, 2009)

:yay2:
thanx
now, to find a good deal on it :scratchhead:


----------



## Fabricator (Apr 19, 2009)

$30 shipped, new. :yay2:


----------



## Fabricator (Apr 19, 2009)

update

yes, this sound card works.


----------

